# Isi's erster Teichumbau



## isi (4. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte nun auch meinen Umbau kurz vorstellen. Das sollte eigentlich schon vor paar Tagen passieren, aber da das Wetter so schön ist, haben wir gleich mit dem Ausheben angefange; mit der Hand ungefähr 6m³ (ok, wir sind zu fünft )

Unser alter Teich mit Filter war uns klein und die Rohre zu alten Filter mussten wir anders verlegen. Also gleich ein gutes Argument für einen Umbau.

Der neue Filter steht bereits schon (siehe Fotos Gallerie) und jetzt wird der große Teich nach oben hin vergrößert. Der alte Teich bleibt und wird über dem Skimmer des großen Teiches mit Wasser beliefert.
*

Was wir uns vom Umbau erwarten:*

- 2 Bodenabläufe (bisher nur einer)
- keine Rundungen mehr; maximal 45°-Winkel. Vll nur noch 90°.
- bessere Wasserzirkulation
- Einheitliche Tiefe von ca. 1,60m
- gemauerte Wände; hohle Betonsteine, die verputzt werden. Sieht besser aus und ist sicherer als der Ringanker
- bessere Anbindung an den neuen Filter

*
Was noch ungenau ist:*

- Flüssigfolie oder "normale" Folie 3mm: Flüssigfolie soll besser sein, wenn man es richtig macht!?
- die entgültige Form bzw. Tiefe (je nachdem wie viel wir noch graben wollen)
- Müssen die hohlen Betonstein (Dicke 17,5cm) mit Beton ausgossen werden? 



So jetzt genau geschrieben, hier mal ein paar kleine Skizzen. In der Gallerie werde ich noch paar neue Fotos einfügen.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Ratschläge

Robert


----------



## axel (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Isi's erster Teichumbau*

Hallo Robert 

Von mir erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen:willkommen
Ob feste oder flüssige Folie besser ist kann ich nicht sagen .
Aber bei der festen Folie brauchen es nicht mehr wie 1,5 mm Stärke sein . 
Wird bestimmt schön Dein Teich wenn er fertig ist .
Viel Erfolg beim Bau .
Die meisten Teichfreunde sind jetzt bestimmt im Garten 
Ließ mal hier 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14498

Es ist wohl besser ein Koi Teich so um die 2 m Tief zu bauen .

Lg
axel


----------



## isi (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Isi's erster Teichumbau*

ich (wir) haben heut auf 60cm unter Wasserspiegel gegraben. War eine sch*** Arbeit bei der Hitze (siehe Fotos). Das waren jetzt 2 Tage mit jeweils 5h Ausheben und Schubkarren den Berg rauffahren und auf den Anhänger.


Planung:


*Karwoche*
Nächste Woche sollen es dann nochmal 2 Tage arbeiten sein, das wir erstmal auf 1,60m kommen (bei dem Stein-Lehm-Boden nicht so leicht).

*
2te Osterwoche*
Dann wird in das gegrabene Loch ein Koibehälter (wie auf Messen) reingestellt und die Kois umgesiedelt. Dann das alte Becken die Folie rausgerissen und der vordere Teil von 80cm auf 1,40m-1,60m vertieft.


So mal die Planung die nächsten beiden Wochen. Wenn noch bitte jemand was zu meinen beiden Punkten sagen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Jetzt erstmal ein  nach getaner Arbeit!


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Isi's erster Teichumbau*

Hallo Robert.

Nur zwei kurze Hinweise/Anmerkungen von mir:
- Habt Ihr den Skimmer nach der vorherrschenden Windrichtung plaziert? Wenn nein, holt dies bitte nach. Gegen den Wind schafft es der Skimmer nicht, Schmutz von der Oberfläche zu ziehen. 

- Man sieht noch relativ viel Platz bei Euch - ich würde glatt wetten, dass dort in den nächsten Jahren eine zweite Erweiterung ins Haus steht. *grins*
Falls es die Finanzen hergeben, würde ich gleich richtig groß planen und bauen. 
Ist man einmal mit dem Koivirus infiziert, werden die Teiche immer größer. 


Wird das ein reiner Koiteich? Dann würde ich Dich gern in die entsprechende Rubrik verschieben, damit die "Koinasen" Dich und Dein Projekt leichter finden.


----------



## isi (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Isi's erster Teichumbau*

Ja vielen Dank Annett, es wird ein reiner Koiteich. 

Das Erweitern scheitert nicht am Geld sondern an unser Lust zu graben... Den Teich auszuschaufeln würde ja schon reichen, dann kommt noch das Schubkarren fahren den Berg hinauf dazu. Ein Bagger würde den ganzen Garten kaputt machen...


Bzgl. Skimmer: 

Auf diese Idee bin ich noch nie gekommen. Aber bisher hatten wir den Skimmer auch in der Mitte und keine Probleme. Dazu noch ne hohe Hecke von Westen her (ca. 3m Abstand), die den meisten Wind abschwächt. und der Skimmer wird nur ab und zu eingeschaltet um den Filterteich zu bedienen, der sonst abgeschottet ist.

Bisher hat der Filterteich den meisten Dreck gemacht, vor allem wenn sich ein brauner Schleim bildet


----------



## isi (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Isi's erster Teichumbau*

So, nach dem Osterwochenende ein kurzes Update von mir. 

14.4.09:

Endlich haben wir die Maximaltiefe erreicht. Gester noch das Fundament betoniert und die Steine eingesetzt. Dazu noch ein paar Bilder.


----------

